# Deci cum/Deci



## Bântuit

Bună ziua,

-Eu sunt în centru acum.si aici e la fel.
*-Deci cum,*toata lumea a lesinat?
-Da, toata lumea.Noi am crezut ca doar cei din spital.

Care e deosebirea dintre *Deci cum* şi* Deci*?


----------



## alinapopi

Bună,

Are absolut acelaşi înţeles ca şi _deci_. Se poate înlocui cu _adică cum._

Salutări,


----------



## Bântuit

Mulţumesc mult!


----------



## farscape

Mie îmi sună aiurea de tot combinaţia "deci cum" în acest context şi nu numai:

*DECI* conj. Prin urmare, în consecință, drept care, așa fiind, aşadar

Variante pe care eu le-aş folosi:
Adică cum, toată lumea a leşinat?
Adică toată lumea a leşinat?
Deci, toată lumea a leşinat?
...


Later,


----------



## Bântuit

Mulţumesc farscape.

Pe curând,


----------

